# Anyone else notice anything different about the site as of today?



## leonardo7 (Mar 7, 2010)

Or is it just me?


----------



## Arminius (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-and-support/111788-updates.html


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ah. I guess it happened yesterday but I didnt notice until today.


----------



## Arminius (Mar 7, 2010)

I didn't notice anything yesterday either. Hmmm.


----------



## BurialWithin (Mar 8, 2010)

I just noticed it ...pretty cool


----------

